# ezjail - jail won't stop



## generic (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm playing around with ezjail. I was starting jail, but I did press ctrl+c while `ezjail-admin start <jailname>` was running and jail didn't start properly. Now I can't stop/kill it.

I have jail www running three times. 12 and 13 are somehow "dead", not responding, can't stop them nor `jkill` them.


```
root@hog:/root # jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
    12  10.0.0.2        www                           /jails/www
    13  10.0.0.2        www                           /jails/www
    16  10.0.0.1        ns                            /jails/ns
    17  10.0.0.4        mysql                         /jails/mysql
    18  10.0.0.3        mail                          /jails/mail
    19  10.0.0.2        www                           /jails/www
root@hog:/root #
```

I have also got such error:

```
root@hog:/root # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail stop
 ezjailStopping jails: cannot stop jail www. No jail id in /var/run
```

Doing `echo 12 > /var/run/jail_www.id` won't help.

Any idea how to get rid of those?


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had that happen.  You should be able to use `jail -r <JID>` with the JID to force stopping it.  See jail() for more details.


----------



## generic (Nov 24, 2013)

That worked perfectly, thank you @junovitch


----------



## amiramix (May 12, 2016)

What can I do if 
	
	



```
jail -r <JID>
```
 hangs and doesn't return? And jail isn't being stopped?


----------

